# Turning off MKV DRLs



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

OKay SO I HAVE SPENT HOURS ON THIS FORUM TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO TURN OFF THE DRL LIGHTS, I HAVE SEEN MANY WAYS TO DO IT, THERE IS ONE WAY WHERE YOU DO SOMETHING WITH THE SIGNAL LEVER AND THAT TURNS THEM OFF WHICH DIDNT WORK FOR ME AT ALL AND NEITHER FOR SOME OF US.........THERE IS ANOTHER POST THAT SAYS YOU EITHER TAPE OR BEND THE TFL PIN WHICH IS THE NUMBER 3 PIN BUT THE MK4 LIGHTING SWITCH IS DIFFERENT THAN THE MK5 JETTA AND GOLF 2.5 

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF WHAT THE MK5 LIGHTING MECHANISM AND WIRING HARNESS LOOK LIKE 










TO RELEASE the lighting switch make sure the light is in the OFF position.....PUSH IN and while PUSHING IN .............ROTATE CLOCK WISE and then GENTLY PULL TOWARDS YOU.......it should come out with no problem....if you hear and clicking noises dont worry thats just the plastic pins snapping back into place 










As you can see the wiring harness is completely different...........










The wiring harness is just on the right of the opening.....when i took the pic i didnt pull it out completely..........










better picture of the harness 


NOW THIS IS THE BACK OF THE LIGHTING SWITCH .............I JUST ROTATED IT SO THE PINS FACE ME I JUST TOOK IT FROM THE STANDARD POSITION IN PIC 4 AND JUST ROTATED












TAPING THE PIN WILL BE A PAIN IN THE A** SO IT NEEDS TO BE BEND BECAUSE ALSO IF YOU LOOK IN THE HARNESS THE HOLES FOR THE PINS ARE SO SMALL ANY TAPE WILL EITHER NOT FIT.....OR REALLY MESS UP THE HOLE THE PIN GOES INTO...AND YOU DO NOT WANT TO RISK THE OTHER PINS........


SO WHICH ONE IS THE TFL PIN PEOPLE..............REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE NONE OF THE OTHER THREADS HAVE PICS OF THE MK5 JETTA/GOLF LIGHTING SWITCH.........





AND AS FAR AS GTIs AND GLIs IF YOU DID NOT KNOW THERE IS AN OPTION IN THE MAIN PROGRAMMING YOU CAN ACCESS THE MENU FROM YOUR STEERING WHEEL AND JUST MESS AROUND TILL YOU FIND IT PRETTY EASY YOU CAN ACCESS AND TURN OFF YOUR DRLs THAT WAY IF YOU ARE RUNNING STOCK XENONS THAT CAME WITH THE CAR


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

1. quit yelling
2. the turn signal stalk trick for for MK6 only.
3. MKV = VAG-COM only to disable. Go see the MKV forum FAQ/DIY thread


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

not yelling =) thanks


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

MK5 2.0 Wolfsburg DRL disable stick trick works did it 2 times already 1 for each key


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

STOP YELLING OP... and find someone with Vagcom in your neck of the woods. It takes a few minutes to properly disable with Vag-com (VCDS)


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

All caps is considered yelling.

The taping or bending of the TFL pin is for MkIV cars only.
The turn signal lever is for MkVI cars only.

The MkV cars require use of a VAG-COM.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

siren001 said:


> MK5 2.0 Wolfsburg DRL disable stick trick works did it 2 times already 1 for each key


You possibly have MK6 electronics in your car. Is your MFD white or red?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

where is the MFD? stupid question, 


I dont have navigation or estimated mpg or the door symbols on the dash.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

siren001 said:


> bump


 MFD is the computer display i the center of your instrument cluster. Your info states you have a 2010 Jetta - which I'm pretty sure you'll have white lettering on that display which should indicate you actually have "MK6 electronics" (and newer interior bits like the steering wheel) and in turn explains why you can perform the newer DRL defeat trick, which does not work on MK5's


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

i have a different style steering wheel (no volume controls or paddles), and a white lights, 

does that mean I can change something so i get the mpg and the car picture up there, I don't have that though...


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

to the top


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Doood? Do you not have controls on the end of your wiper stalk that let you cycle through the display?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

nope. None... can only go trip and change to km/h

Crapy 

Wolfsburg no more launch control etc.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/mercmilan06#p/u/9/BmorMSAxIu8

hence look at the dash in this one


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

maybe mk6 parts with mk5 parts, thats why half newer and different colors etc.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

siren001 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/mercmilan06#p/u/9/BmorMSAxIu8
> 
> hence look at the dash in this one


Wow you got the short end of the stick! You do have the MK6 electronics, just not the MFD business. Don't think it's a simple VCDS change to enable it but not really sure...


----------



## TDIdea (Mar 1, 2012)

*stalk trick?*

i have an 09 tdi , id like to give that stalk trick a try before i go to a vag com guy . how do you do it ?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Most of the time if you just take the car to the dealer and tell them you want the DRL shut off they will just do it for you.


----------

